# What is your response to this



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

I'm sure I wouldn't let him in the front door, yet what would you do if there was a knock and when you looked through the peep hole you saw this...

http://img.s-msn.com/tenant/amp/entityid/BBhuzO2.img?h=499&w=728&m=6&q=60&o=f&l=f&x=1462&y=828


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Shoot.


----------



## HuntingHawk (Dec 16, 2012)

I have a brass bell at the gate. With three outside dogs & two inside dogs not going to happen.


----------



## Diver (Nov 22, 2014)

I'm not generally one to judge on appearances, but in this case I'll make an exception. 00 buck works.


----------



## alterego (Jan 27, 2013)

I would speak politely through the door.

I wonder where this guy seeks employment.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

You are what you pretend to be. Confident enough in the dog and our security to not have to shoot first. But it would be touchy until we got things figured out. 
I make judgments on appearances all the time your foolish not to. Appearances is the first indication you have to of what is going on. You may change your opinion latter.
If you choose to make yourself appear to be the front line of the brother hood or some other evil group . It is not my fault the reaction you cause.


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

I've seen him at the bus station handing out literature.

But seriously, what's wrong with his eye? He looks kinda pale, maybe he has a lead deficiency?


----------



## Big Country1 (Feb 10, 2014)

:armata_PDT_35:


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

Sasquatch said:


> Shoot.


A guy in DeToilet shot through his door when someone(drunk lady) was pounding on his door at 2AM. He's serving a murder sentence now


----------



## ApexPredator (Aug 17, 2013)

He needed a better lawyer


----------



## scramble4a5 (Nov 1, 2012)

I wouldn't answer. I would have 911 ready to go and 17 rounds of something special ready to go...


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

Most likely a lifer

But if he knocks on my door there will be a reason.... Most likely help...


----------



## Murphy (Oct 9, 2014)

After I was done laughing my Ass off, The Glock would be cocked and ready to rock


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

The prosecutor in Detroit said the woman on the other side of a locked front door (she injured in a car accident and needed help but "scared" the man) was not a threat. She apparently only pounded on the door and could not get in. Now he's in prison for a long time.


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

I would open the door and tell it to get the **** off my property. If it decided not to take that advice I would use force.


----------



## Dubyagee (Nov 9, 2012)

That guys a cop killer.


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

I am generally open minded and owned a tattoo shop myself. I just don't want to listen to anyone's incessant attempts at converting me. Just put me down for a kind, have a good day sort of not answering the door.


----------



## Pir8fan (Nov 16, 2012)

I would ignore the knock and have my shotgun ready.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

James m said:


> I've seen him at the bus station handing out literature.
> 
> But seriously, what's wrong with his eye? He looks kinda pale, maybe he has a lead deficiency?


Eye tattooing is now the rage with the demon-possessed.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Tattooed-Eyeball Skull-Face Shoots Cop in Anchorage, Alaska | Heavy.com

Nothing good will come of this piece of rotten flesh coming up my driveway.


----------



## Oddcaliber (Feb 17, 2014)

Get off my lawn!


----------



## 6811 (Jan 2, 2013)

guys like this dont knock, they dont ask permission to enter. I expect this guy to just enter. if he is knocking then there is a little chance that his intentions are legal. I'm not saying I will lower my defenses but I will give him a chance to state his intentions. 

however If I had prior knowledge that this guy unjustifiably shot someone before.. well, I guess he and I will have a very bad day.


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

'Eyeball' man sentenced for shooting officer


----------



## Boss Dog (Feb 8, 2013)

Seneca said:


> I'm sure I wouldn't let him in the front door, yet what would you do if there was a knock and when you looked through the peep hole you saw this...


1) Stand back at good vantage point for front & back doors, 
2) listen to dog going crazy in living room, 
3) "Click" (pulling back the hammer).


----------



## Hemi45 (May 5, 2014)

Let him know he has the wrong house and tell him to leave. If he does not, dial 911 to inform of a trespasser and take a kneeling position to cover the door until they arrive. Or some approximation of that.


----------



## tinkerhell (Oct 8, 2014)

Hmmm....turn on the 10,000 volts to the door knob prank.

Call 911

Load shotgun,

Call the neighbor, ask him to take his pit bull for a walk

Put on necklace of garlic.

Maybe not in that order


----------



## taps50 (Sep 28, 2013)

Honestly it depends on how he is knocking and if I heard a commotion outside, as I live in an apartment complex, it may just be a neighbor who needs some help. I would find out what his intensions are and proceed accordingly, I would answer the door with my sidearm on just like I would for any stranger knocking at my door. I does help that everyone in my apartment complex knows me as the crazy gun guy, not that I wave my guns around but I always have my concealed carry weapon on me and I do like to go to the range as often as possible ( I guess they don't like me carrying my gun case to my vehicle). This is all base on the fact that I wouldn't know if he had just shot a police officer or committed other criminal offences. I do believe you have to judge people by their appearances to a degree but you also have to judge them by their actions as well.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

AquaHull said:


> A guy in DeToilet shot through his door when someone(drunk lady) was pounding on his door at 2AM. He's serving a murder sentence now


I made the comment in jest. I understand the law when it comes to deadly force. But thanks for watching out.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Finde out what his business is prior to opening the door while watching for rear entry.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Since he would had to have climbed over the locked gate that is clearly marked with No Trespassing and Beware Of Dog signs he would already be committing misdemeanor trespass.
While the dogs (4) are going nuts inside, I slip out the back and come around the dark side with my Ithaca M37 loaded with OO buck. What happens next would be entirely up to him. The wife would have already dialed 911 anyway.

Yes, to any liberals on this board, yes I do "profile". It is only common sense.


----------



## CWOLDOJAX (Sep 5, 2013)

(Trying to keep a straight face)...
I would holler through the door, 
"We already bought some cookies, 
we already know Jesus, 
I voted, 
and you look sick we are calling 911 to get you some help.!


----------



## Hemi45 (May 5, 2014)

CWOLDOJAX said:


> (Trying to keep a straight face)...
> I would holler through the door,
> "We already bought some cookies,
> we already know Jesus,
> ...


That's a good one!!!


----------



## phrogman (Apr 17, 2014)

I wouldn't open the door. I would wait to see what his next move is. If he makes any attempt to open the door I get the Mossberg and call the cops.


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

To reinforse a point made honest people don't knock on your front door

Cop killer or not, I don't know at the time
Serial killer or not... Again just dont know

If he is actually knocking on the front door, I would great him like any other man... Or woman...

90% of the time its a wrong house or lost or help i crashed my car etc...

At no stage I will let him inside my home (that's a different argument) 

But for you religious nuts "judge not lest we be judged"

(PS. Shady characters like that, can be the most loyal of allies, yet the most dangerous enemies...)


----------



## CWOLDOJAX (Sep 5, 2013)

pheniox17 said:


> ...
> 
> At no stage I will let him inside my home (that's a different argument)
> 
> ...


κρίνω
Is the word translated into English for "condemn"
In the context for Matthew 7...
The the same person is speaking in Luke 12:57 sez "57 "Yes, and why, even of yourselves, do you not 'judge" what is right?" ... In context means to decide.. And in the scenes of both verses Jesus is speaking to "Religious nuts".

Please- not lecturing and I don't mean to hijack the thread. Just being accurate.

The pictured guy, might be a nice guy, but in as much I have limited resources with sight and sound I would not let him in as neither would you.


----------



## Prepadoodle (May 28, 2013)

I would answer the door and see what he wanted. I'm not afraid of ink, but I never answer my door without a 45 in my hand anyway, so eh.


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

He lacks the most important piercing........ a .45acp to the forehead.


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

CWOLDOJAX said:


> κρίνω
> Is the word translated into English for "condemn"
> In the context for Matthew 7...
> The the same person is speaking in Luke 12:57 sez "57 "Yes, and why, even of yourselves, do you not 'judge" what is right?" ... In context means to decide.. And in the scenes of both verses Jesus is speaking to "Religious nuts".
> ...


OK thy without sin cast the first stone

But no I won't let him into my home, I wouldn't let you into my home either (no offense) but I would greet him at the door... Like anyone else...

Why?? Cause I'm insane like that and the world hasn't ended yet (just personal beliefs on such things, doesn't mean I will not be alarmed or be ready to defend myself... )

Sorry as I believed you're nit picking so naturally I'm doing the same


----------



## CWOLDOJAX (Sep 5, 2013)

pheniox17 said:


> OK thy without sin cast the first stone
> 
> But no I won't let him into my home, I wouldn't let you into my home either (no offense) but I would greet him at the door... Like anyone else...
> 
> ...


It's all good, I think we're on the same page. 
I would not open the door, unless I knew more.

I opened the door once to a sales guy who worked hard to see around me for what gadgets I had in my living room. He became a bit irritated and when I declined his sales approach he called me a F----g religious cracker. Since then I am a bit more sensitive to people who knock on my door.

I have opened my door to neighbors, children, and people wanting invite me to their church.


----------



## whoppo (Nov 9, 2012)

Unleash the hounds!


----------



## jimb1972 (Nov 12, 2012)

alterego said:


> I would speak politely through the door.
> 
> I wonder where this guy seeks employment.


I was going to guess prison industries before I saw his conviction.


----------



## MI.oldguy (Apr 18, 2013)

Tell him to leave or else....


----------



## Charles Martel (Mar 10, 2014)

Smitty901 said:


> I make judgments on appearances all the time your foolish not to.


Agreed. Only fools ignore outward appearances. Far more often than not, a person is precisely what they appear to be.


----------



## oddapple (Dec 9, 2013)

Shoot. Double tap.


----------

